
How It Feels to Discover Your Son Was the Secret Founder of Silk Road - Elof
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/59x8en/how-it-feels-to-discover-your-son-was-the-secret-founder-of-silk-road
======
Doubl
American sentences look incredible from a European perspective. A man has just
been extradited from Ireland to America for facilitating child pornography on
the internet. He wanted to be tried in Ireland where the maximum he could have
gotten would be 14 years, he's now looking at 100 years.

~~~
denkmoon
The difference between rehabilitation and punishment. The difference between
public and private prison ownership.

